# my haunt



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello everyone! i hope everyone had a scarey time.
here is some so so pics of my 1st haunt, and thanks for the ideas and support 2 you all.
haunt06 pictures by pyro1966 - Photobucket


----------



## stretchnuts (Oct 17, 2006)

great job pyro very impressive


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

thats an awesome first!! Are you sure its your first??
hehe Good work Pyro


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

yep im still a virgin-lol


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Having a tough time believing it's your first as well. 

Outfreekingstanding!

Way to pay attention to the lighting, it is so important. 

First time and you set the bar very high for next year.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

with all do respect this is # 1 i have no reason to lie--anyway i've been reading ,looking & learning on this site for about 4 months thats is the reason i thank all of you, what i made was the ghost, fence & colums, and what i call the grave digger, & handman ,coffin and one scarecrow started in may. the rest is store bought.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Very nice work


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Another first haunt that blew my first try out of the water. There is so much more info out there now than when some of us started 5+ years ago. Great job!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Great job, esp for a first year! Way better than my first year.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats amazing for your first haunt! WOW!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm always creeped out by things that hang/crawl on house walls, lol. Way to go Pyro, great display.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks everyone its ok the camera see's different


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great job, you have really set the bar for first time haunts. How did you attach the guy on the wall?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i made a pvc frame 1/2 body and used sheet rock screws right thru the pvc into the house-wife didnt like that


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Great first attempt. I cant wait to see what you do for next year. Good job.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

bigger i hope-insted of just infront of house im thinking of going into the driveway and into the back yard,infront for the little ones and the rest for who ever dares!


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Can't wait for next year!!


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

Looks great. Tons of stuff, you've been a busy bee! I love the scarecrow...


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Great job! Terrific for a first year.


----------

